# How to find out MAC address on HR20-100?



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

I am setting up Mac Address filtering on our home wireless network and need to know the address of the receiver. Went thru the setup pages & didn't see it. TIA.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

r1ga said:


> I am setting up Mac Address filtering on our home wireless network and need to know the address of the receiver. Went thru the setup pages & didn't see it. TIA.


Menu-Setup-Network-Advanced Setup will display the MAC address.


----------



## ordovice (Jul 21, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Menu-Setup-Network-Advanced Setup will display the MAC address.


But if you're using a wireless adapter, the MAC address on the device won't actually be the MAC of the wireless bridge, so you'll want to check your wireless bridge to see if there's a sticker with the MAC on it.

Additionally, if you're doing DHCP, most common routers can give you a full DHCP table of connected devices and their MAC addresses.

Hope this helps.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks all. Not using a wireless connection - decided it was easier to move the DSL modem to the TV room.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

ordovice said:


> But if you're using a wireless adapter, the MAC address on the device won't actually be the MAC of the wireless bridge, so you'll want to check your wireless bridge to see if there's a sticker with the MAC on it.
> 
> Additionally, if you're doing DHCP, most common routers can give you a full DHCP table of connected devices and their MAC addresses.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I can't think of any need to use the MAC address of my wireless bridge. The most common use for the MAC address is to set DHCP to always assign the same IP address to a device and the address of the DVR would be the one to use (it's the address my router sees).


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

r1ga said:


> Thanks all. Not using a wireless connection - decided it was easier to move the DSL modem to the TV room.


If your not using wireless the MAC filter will have no effect. It only filters wireless clients, any device can "plug into" your router and work. No security, (filers, WEP, WPA, etc.) other than the physical connection to the router.


----------

